# Grund-Angeln!Welche Rute + Rolle+Schnur?



## marco222 (5. August 2012)

Guten Tag,
hab grad frisch mein Schein gemacht und war jetz paar mal am Rhein auf Grund Angeln,aber ich bin mit meinen recht billigen Ruten und Rollen unzufrieden. Ich möchte hauptsächlich mit Tauwurm oder eventuell mit Futterkorb angeln.

Nur bei den Angeboten das richtige zu finden ist recht schwer?!

Welche Marken sind den Top wie z.B. DAM oder Shimano?

mfg. euer Jungangler Marco :vik:


----------



## siloaffe (5. August 2012)

*AW: Grund-Angeln!Welche Rute + Rolle+Schnur?*

Hey Marco  


Zuerst müsste man wissen, 

Wo fischst du und was muss die Rute können (Hauptstrom, Buhnen, Häfen.....) 

Welche Fische beangelst du? 

Wie stark ist die Strömung an deinen Stellen?

Hast du an deinen Stellen viel Platz (mit langen Ruten 4m+ kann ganz schnell eng werden) 

Zu sagen diese oder jene marke ist gut oder schlecht wäre Schwachsin denn die fast alle Hersteller bauen gute so wie auch schlechte Ruten. 

Egal ob Shimano, Fox, Browning oder sonst wer sie wollen alle nur verkaufen#d

arkus


----------



## marco222 (5. August 2012)

*AW: Grund-Angeln!Welche Rute + Rolle+Schnur?*

danke für die antwort.
also ich Fisch am Rhein bei Dinslaken und möchte sowie in den Buhnen so auch im Hauptstrom hauptsächlich auf aal gehen. Sowie auch auf Barbe. Im Rhein (hauptstrom) ist die Strömung sehr stark und viele schiffe nahe der Buhne. In der Buhne selber ist die Strömung unterbrochen. An diesen Stellen habe ich viel platz, da dort viel sand ist . mfg


----------



## siloaffe (5. August 2012)

*AW: Grund-Angeln!Welche Rute + Rolle+Schnur?*

Na dann können wir ja schon mal eingrenzen. 

Da empfehlre ich ne Heavy- Xtra/Heavy Feeder. 

Ich fische am Rhein zwischen Bonn und Koblenz 2 Mosella Ruten. 

1X Mip Evo PowerFeeder 4,20m 200g Wg
1X Distance Feeder 4,20m bis 300g Wg  

Noch zu empfehlen wäre die J.C. Cameleon Feeder 4,20m 30-200g Wg 

Ich hab da vor Zeit mal ne Anleitung gemacht und denke die könnte dir etwas helfen.... 


*Barbe in der Strömung*


Auf Grund das ich nin letzter Zeit recht oft gefragt wurde wie ich  erfolgreich auf Barben fische stell ich euch mal ne kleine Anleitung  zusammen. 
Dies ist aber nicht *"DIE"* Methode sondern nur eine von vielen! Daher konnt ihr gerne eure Erfolgsrezepte hier zum besten geben...


Zuerst sucht ihr euch ne Stelle an der die Schiffe fast bis zum Ufer kommen, Rampen sind da auch immer ein wahrer HotSpot. 
Wenn der Grund dann noch schön kiesig ist seid ihr genau richtig!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Gerät:
*Rute:* 4,20-4,80 Meter ca. 250g Wg am besten ne Feeder, es gehen natürlich auch Brandungsruten. 

*Rolle:* 4500er-6500er Je nach Fabrikat. Brandungs- und Karpfenrollen eignen sich super.

*Schnur:* Ne 0,28er-0,30er Mono mit hoher Tragkraft (die Gangrou vom Bode ist genial) 
Oder ne 0,16er-0,20er geflochtene + Schlagschnur
*
Futterkörbe:* 80g-250g Ihr solltet immer genug ersatz dabei haben.Der Rhein ist gefräßig
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Montage:* Ist ne Glaubenssache! 
1. Durchlaufmontage mit At-Boom, bei Körben ab ca. 170g benötigt ihr nen  Metall oder Waller-Boom da die normalen Plastikdinger Gewaltwürfe nicht  überleben.
2. Schlaufenmontage http://www.google.de/search?tbm=isch&hl=...1.8.1l10l0

*Haken/Vorfach:* 4er-8er Haken am 40-60cm 0,25er Vorfach
*
Rutenhalter:* Er muss soliede sein da die Rute im 90° Winkel zum  Wasser stehen sollte, um dem Wassser so wenig Angriffsfläche wie möglich  zu bieten.
*
Köder:* Maden(meine nr1), Pinkies, Rotwürmer.....  Wollt ihr nur Barben nehmt Käse, Gouda-Parmesan-Baby Bell.....

Als Lock-Futter nehm ich ne Fertigmischung "Feeder" von Extrem (Bode Hausmarke weil Billig und sau gut)  und das mische ich dann noch 1:1 mit Paniermehl, für Barben könnt ihr  noch ne Hand voll geriebenen Käse rein tun. Das Futter muss etwas  feuchter als beim Stillwasserfeedern sein. Daher empfiehlt es sich, das  Futter einen Tag vorher an zu rühren und am Angeltag nur noch mal zu  kontrolieren obs auch feucht genug ist. So das es beim Angeln nicht  nachzieht und ihr nicht andauernd Wasser nachgeben müsst. 
*Exterm wichtig*, mMn sogar  wichtiger wie die Futtersorte ist das ihr das Futter mindestens ein mal,  besser drei mal durch ein Sieb drückt. Ansonsten fressen die Fische die  Klumpen und sind sehr schnell satt!

Wenn ich am Wasser bin geb ich auf ca. 5 Ltr. Futter nen Halben bis  Dreiviertel Liter Maden. "Da wird euch Jeder Feederprofie von abraten,  da ihr die Menge der Maden im Korb nich einstellen könnt." Was meiner  Erfahrung nach, im Sommer aber falsch ist. Die Maden sammeln sich an einem Platz im Eimer und das restliche Futter ist fast frei von Maden.

Ihr ködert nun Maden, Würmer oder was auch immer am Haken an und befüllt  das Körbchen indem ihr das Futter mit Daumen und Zeigefinger hinein  drückt. Ihr dürft auf keinen fall das Körbchen nehmen und dieses von  oben ins Futter drücken! Da ihr so das futter im Körbchen ungleichmäßig  verdichtet und sich im Eimer wieder Klumpen bilden! 

Mit der Wurfweite müsst ihr expirimentieren. 
An einem Tag reichen 20 Meter am nächsten Tag stehen die Fische auch mal 70 Meter draussen. 

Nach dem Auswerfen wird die Montage rollen lassen und gewartet bis alles  liegen bleibt, nach 5 Minuten kurz mal anziehen und den Korb wieder  rollen lassen. Noch mal 2-3 Minuten warten dann raus Köder kontrolieren  und den Korb neu bestücken.

So zieheht ihr ne Duftspur in den Strom und wenn ihr nach ca. 2 Stunden keinen Biss nix hattet......

.....Sucht euch ne neue Stelle!!!!

Ps. Am Tag ist mit Brassen Rot-auge/feeder..... und ab der Dämmerung auch mit Aal und Wels als Beifang zu rechnen
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Bis denne an Wasser 
Markus


----------



## marco222 (5. August 2012)

*AW: Grund-Angeln!Welche Rute + Rolle+Schnur?*

hammer geil


----------

